# Gunstocks



## Dusty

Here's what I use the lumber I saw to make. This stock is made from birds eye maple, walnut, and cherry. I wish I had more maple like this, but it was the last of this log, so I kept it and made a stock for my Son's .222 Remington Varmint. If anyone wants to see more of my stocks, just ask... I've got lots of pictures. 

Hal Dougherty

[attachment=7957]
[attachment=7958]
[attachment=7959]
[attachment=7960]


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful Stock. I am restocking a model 99 savage and has given me a new respect for you stock makers!!!!! AND YES MORE PICTURES there are never too many pictures...........


----------



## txpaulie

> If anyone wants to see more of my stocks, just ask... I've got lots of pictures.



uh, that would be affirmative, sir...

p


----------



## HomeBody

Nice work Hal! I've never stocked a gun with maple but would like to try it sometime. A curly maple stock and a cherry crotch stock are two I want to do. Also, .222 Rem is a great caliber. I bought my first one in '69. Gary


----------



## txpaulie

If'n any of you folks have a duplicator and are interested, we could maybe work something out...:i_dunno:

I have the pattern stock and blank waiting...

p


----------



## Dusty

HomeBody said:


> Nice work Hal! I've never stocked a gun with maple but would like to try it sometime. A curly maple stock and a cherry crotch stock are two I want to do. Also, .222 Rem is a great caliber. I bought my first one in '69. Gary



Gary,

Here's a link to a stock I made for a .22 rimfire with a cherry crotch for the outside laminate. It was going to be a Christmas gift for a young man's first rifle, so I used a special piece of wood. You don't get a lot of stocks out of each crotch. 

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34849 

Hal


----------



## Dusty

txpaulie said:


> If'n any of you folks have a duplicator and are interested, we could maybe work something out...:i_dunno:
> 
> I have the pattern stock and blank waiting...
> 
> p



Here's a link to a simple webpage that shows what the duplicator I use looks like. It isn't as simple as moving the stylus over the stock and cutting away everything that doesn't look like a stock... I wish it was, it would make my job simpler. 

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19137 

I would have put my original pictures here, but the computer they are stored on has a bad power supply and I've not taken time to buy another one and replace it. (yep I have a backup on DVD, but which one in the big box of DVD's is it on?) 

Hal


----------



## Mike1950

Cherry stock is beautiful- nice wood and great work.


----------



## Kenbo

I'm a little late to the party on this one but I'm glad that I finally made it. That is a gorgeous stock. That maple just pops. Fantastic work.


----------



## txpaulie

Dusty said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If'n any of you folks have a duplicator and are interested, we could maybe work something out...:i_dunno:
> 
> I have the pattern stock and blank waiting...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a simple webpage that shows what the duplicator I use looks like. It isn't as simple as moving the stylus over the stock and cutting away everything that doesn't look like a stock... I wish it was, it would make my job simpler.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19137
> 
> I would have put my original pictures here, but the computer they are stored on has a bad power supply and I've not taken time to buy another one and replace it. (yep I have a backup on DVD, but which one in the big box of DVD's is it on?)
> 
> Hal
Click to expand...


Hal,
Would you be interested in a blank-for-work deal..?
I'm thinking I'd send three blanks, you carve two for me, keep the third of your choice...

Or even a one-to-one trade, I send two, you keep one...

This would be for a Marlin 1894 lever gun, 2-piece stock...

I've been hoarding blanks fer a few years'

The pattern stock is the OEM that accompanied it.
You could keep it for future uses.

If I must, I'd send the whole thing to you, for fitting issues.

Lemme know!
If'n this is not too onerous, we could play again on a 10/22 or savage 12BVSS...

I love you!

p


----------



## Dusty

txpaulie said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If'n any of you folks have a duplicator and are interested, we could maybe work something out...:i_dunno:
> 
> I have the pattern stock and blank waiting...
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a simple webpage that shows what the duplicator I use looks like. It isn't as simple as moving the stylus over the stock and cutting away everything that doesn't look like a stock... I wish it was, it would make my job simpler.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19137
> 
> I would have put my original pictures here, but the computer they are stored on has a bad power supply and I've not taken time to buy another one and replace it. (yep I have a backup on DVD, but which one in the big box of DVD's is it on?)
> 
> Hal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hal,
> Would you be interested in a blank-for-work deal..?
> I'm thinking I'd send three blanks, you carve two for me, keep the third of your choice...
> 
> Or even a one-to-one trade, I send two, you keep one...
> 
> This would be for a Marlin 1894 lever gun, 2-piece stock...
> 
> I've been hoarding blanks fer a few years'
> 
> The pattern stock is the OEM that accompanied it.
> You could keep it for future uses.
> 
> If I must, I'd send the whole thing to you, for fitting issues.
> 
> Lemme know!
> If'n this is not too onerous, we could play again on a 10/22 or savage 12BVSS...
> 
> I love you!
> 
> p
Click to expand...


I would, but I'm not set up to do two piece stocks. I also don't have jigs to drill stock bolt holes in the buttstocks. I do carve 10/22 and Savage stocks all the time. One of my favorite rifles is my Savage .223 single shot varmint rifle. 

Hal


----------



## txpaulie

PM replied to!

I'll be in touch!

p


----------



## justturnin

Amazing!! I have a 10-22 that I have wanted to make a stock for but I have no idea where to start or find the time. Maybe one day..... You do great work.


----------



## Dusty

justturnin said:


> Amazing!! I have a 10-22 that I have wanted to make a stock for but I have no idea where to start or find the time. Maybe one day..... You do great work.



Starting from scratch without a duplicator is much tougher than the way I carve a stock. I use a duplicator that's made especially to duplicate gunstocks. Most rifle stock duplicators are just specialized versions of wood duplicators used by the furniture industry to make furniture parts. 
Without a duplicator, I'd start by drilling a stock bolt hole through the blank. Then I'd remove all the wood that was in the inlet area. I can't imagine how long it would take and the number of times I'd chisel out too much wood and have to start over. After the metal parts were fitted, I'd mark the outside of the stock to show where the butt of the rifle should be, where the grip should be, the trigger guard, etc. Then I'd use rasps and files to remove all the wood that doesn't look like a rifle stock. When you finished, you'd have something to be proud of! It takes a real craftsman to carve a gunstock from scratch. 
I've never carved one from scratch, but I've modified a lot of stocks to change contours. I build up new areas of wood by layering on bondo. Yep, the stuff the autobody shop uses to fix dents. It hardens in 30 minutes and then a file or rasp, removes material like a hot knife through butter. If I go to far, I just slap on more bondo and start over. When I'm happy with the shape, I put the stock in my duplicator and carve a new one from a blank.

Hal


----------



## justturnin

Dusty said:


> Starting from scratch without a duplicator is much tougher than the way I carve a stock. I use a duplicator that's made especially to duplicate gunstocks. Most rifle stock duplicators are just specialized versions of wood duplicators used by the furniture industry to make furniture parts.
> Without a duplicator, I'd start by drilling a stock bolt hole through the blank. Then I'd remove all the wood that was in the inlet area. I can't imagine how long it would take and the number of times I'd chisel out too much wood and have to start over. After the metal parts were fitted, I'd mark the outside of the stock to show where the butt of the rifle should be, where the grip should be, the trigger guard, etc. Then I'd use rasps and files to remove all the wood that doesn't look like a rifle stock. When you finished, you'd have something to be proud of! It takes a real craftsman to carve a gunstock from scratch.
> I've never carved one from scratch, but I've modified a lot of stocks to change contours. I build up new areas of wood by layering on bondo. Yep, the stuff the autobody shop uses to fix dents. It hardens in 30 minutes and then a file or rasp, removes material like a hot knife through butter. If I go to far, I just slap on more bondo and start over. When I'm happy with the shape, I put the stock in my duplicator and carve a new one from a blank.
> 
> Hal




 - Talked me out of it...... I will just wait til I can get my hands on a cool Tac Stock.


----------

